

How To Prep for the App Store Freeze this Holiday Season - ChelseaT
http://blog.apptopia.com/how-to-prep-for-apples-app-store-freeze-this-holiday-season/

======
jckay
Really emphasizes the need to prepare NOW for these types of opportunities.
Especially now that we are talking about $100's of millions (if not Billions
of dollars).

Sounds a little bit like the wild wild west / gold rush to me. I like it.

------
gps710
EA has really come out quietly as a really serious competitor in the app
market. Doesn't surprise me they are on top of the holiday hustle.

